# New White Scars novel!



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Released March 2011, called _Savage Scars_.










"Dal’yth. The forces of the Greater Good have established a strangehold on the planet, and the time has come for the Imperium to move against them. The White Scars lead the ground assault against the tau, launching into combat with speed and fury, shedding blood as they gain ground against their enemies. Meanwhile, the members of the Crusade Council are determined to pursue their own agendas, and their politicking and back-stabbing will place the entire war effort in jeopardy. But little do they know that Inquisitor Grand has more extreme measures in mind, and the White Scars must achieve victory quickly or the cost to Dal’yth will be devastating."

It will be Astartes/IG vs. Tau it seems.

Linky: http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/Savage-Scars.html


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

I enjoyed the White Scars short in Legends of the Space Marines, so I'll be picking this one up for sure. Now that i am caught up on the HH books, I need something to pass the time 40K-style between HH releases.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Very old news.


----------



## ribbons69 (Mar 6, 2010)

Worldkiller said:


> Very old news.


Indeed.There is a short extract (3 pages) in the free Black Library previews book that you can get from Games Workshop stores.Looks interesting just from that though.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

KjellThorngaard said:


> I enjoyed the White Scars short in Legends of the Space Marines, so I'll be picking this one up for sure. Now that i am caught up on the HH books, I need something to pass the time 40K-style between HH releases.


There is also a SM Battles novell about them called Hunt for Voldorious. 



Worldkiller said:


> Very old news.





ribbons69 said:


> Indeed.There is a short extract (3 pages) in the free Black Library previews book that you can get from Games Workshop stores.Looks interesting just from that though.


 My apologizes, I hadn't seen a thread about this before, and Ive lurked as much as possible, so I thought I'd just try and spread some news. But ok, my bad. k:


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

I vaguelly recall reading that the story takes place around the same time and place as the Rogue Star/ Star of Damocles books. That intrigued me.


----------

